# advice please



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have a one year old and she is pregnant. She is about 5/6 weeks along. She is getting quite round tummy and her hair has been falling out for a few weeks now. She is a very hairy cat so her nipples aren't bald yet but they are larger and pink.

I've never had a pregnant cat before so i am needing lots of advice. I know she needs kitten food. I was wondering how much though. Currently i am feeding her half a tin of cat food in the morning and one pouch of kitten food at night. There is always kitten dry food for her. She doesn't really touch it though but always eats all her meat. Is she getting to much? Don't want to underfeed her.
Tia


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've always let the queens I've fostered eat as much as they want during the later part of pregnancy and lactation.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

And the fun begins.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes - not only are there masses of cat food required for the kittens, there are also mountains of cat litter and they are wonderful time-wasters. The scary bit is getting good homes for them.

BTW are these pedigree kittens or Justas?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hello and welcome to the forum, if you read through some of the posts in the breeding section you will find alot of advise on pregnant cats and giving birth,and if you have any questions there are usually breeders on here or people who have gone through cats giving birth so someone will be around to hopefully help you through it. _


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I've always let the queens I've fostered eat as much as they want during the later part of pregnancy and lactation.


Yeah, I agree. Give her as much high quality food as she wants


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

IMHO you aren't feeding her enough for a non pregnant cat let alone a pregnant one - forgot the dry (it's rubbish anyway) and feed her as much as she wants of a good quality high protein wet - like Bozita, or Grau - or preferably raw like Natural Instinct.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi

Thanks everyone for your replys  I'll start giving her more wet food and stop the dry food.
She's not a pedegree cat and we are lucky enough to have a few family members who will take the kittens and we will keep any remaining.
We will be getting her spayed after the kittens are ready to leave her.

I am anxious for her so i probably will have lots more questions for you all and i'll look through the forums


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks everyone for your replys  I'll start giving her more wet food and stop the dry food.
> She's not a pedegree cat and we are lucky enough to have a few family members who will take the kittens and we will keep any remaining.
> ...


How old is she? 

Obviously we're all unanimous in the opinion that your cat should've been spayed and shouldn't have been let out. But it's great that you have homes secured for them and you will be spaying her  The rescues are really struggling at the moment so it's good that you're taking responsibility and not increasing that pressure.

But, you will get all the help you need on this forum from the birth prep to the weaning and vaccinations, we are all cat lovers after all


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

And please make sure the people the kittens go to understand the importance of neutering as soon as their vets will.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

She needs a hell of a lot more wet food, my cats eat lots when not pregnant and loads when pregnant. Blimey if molly ate as little as yours then il save a few pounds a week


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

BshLover84 said:


> She needs a hell of a lot more wet food, my cats eat lots when not pregnant and loads when pregnant. Blimey if molly ate as little as yours then il save a few pounds a week


I can agree with you on that bit.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> And please make sure the people the kittens go to understand the importance of neutering as soon as their vets will.


I would advise you to check with your vet about out of hours service, in case you need to get her to a vet when she gives birth. And better start saving up, as she and the kittens will be going through tons of food, and they all will need to be de-wormed and vaccinated. The kittens need to stay with their mother untill they are at least 12 weeks old, and by that time they should have had 2 rounds of vaccinations.

Moreover, there is always a chance she needs a caesarian or one of the kittens may need urgent treatment, and the cost may be considerable, especially if out of hours.

You might also want to ask if your vet will perform early neutering, so you can rehome them already neutered. This is the best way to prevent any kitten pregnancies. They can be fertile as early as 5 months, and the one thing you most definitely do not want is one of the kittens to get preggers by one of the brothers, or the mother by one of her sons.

How old is she?
Did she escape, or is she a stray you have taken in?
Is she in good health, according to the vet? If she is very young, a former stray, or has health problems, this might pose additional problems you need to discuss with your vet (and with the breeders and rescuers on the forum, who have a wealth of experience and knowledge)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think everybody here knows how i feel about accidental matings, and my heart sinks with every thread i read but i will not disappear when a cat needs my help or advise.

Ok, firstly i will say you need to feed your girl as much as she wants, remember you are not just feeding her but her kittens aswell, so with a pregnant cat they really cant eat enough.

Not sure how much you know on pregnant cats so i will tell you that as of 7 weeks pregnant the kittens will start to move. You ideally need a nesting box with a puppy pad inside and a soft warm blanket in a quiet room so she can settle with her babies once they are born.

If you have any questions, please post as im sure many of us will help you like we have helped others.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If there is a rescue in the neighbourhood, you might ask them which vet they use, as most rescues will only rehome their kittens chipped and neutered, so they will, in all likelihood, use a vet who is used to possibly problematic pregnancies and early neutering.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I have had her since she was 8 weeks old. She was an indoor cat but has escaped a few times.

She was fed dry food until we found out she's pregnant. She does seem satisfied with the amount of food i have been giving her, however i did put an extra bowl down tonight and she's been eating it so i'll def keep putting more down for her. 

She's 16 months old and in great health. I've already been in touch with the vet to let them know about her pregnancy and i'll take her for a check up next week.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing fine!!!!

Please keep us posted, and we would just love to see a picture of your girl.....


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Please, please get her spayed as soon as your vet will do it once her kittens have arrived. Not only will it pregent any future litters, it will give her some protection from breast cancer and almost remove the risk of pyometra.

She can get pregnant again very soon after giving birth - feeding the kittens does not pregent her doing so - so please be very vigiliant when she has her kittens and make sure she doesn't get out.

Unfortunately females are most intent on going out when they are calling.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

spid said:


> IMHO you aren't feeding her enough for a non pregnant cat let alone a pregnant one - forgot the dry (it's rubbish anyway) and feed her as much as she wants of a good quality high protein wet - like Bozita, or Grau - or preferably raw like Natural Instinct.


Agree, and while my cats don't eat dry the preg mums do have a dish down so they can nibble if I'm not home.
I feed them 5-6 times day, sometimes more if they want it especially later in pregnancy some girls will just hover it all down and then not eat much in the days before and after birth.

Shame she wasn't spay many months ago, not need for a cat over 3-6 months to remain entire, great that you'll be fixing her after the litter. You should also look into getting the kittens done at 10-12 weeks before they are adopted out, then you are sure the cycle will end. Cats can call from 14 weeks and some people apparently find it very hard keeping a calling girl inside.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Cats can call from 14 weeks and some people apparently find it very hard keeping a calling girl inside.


You are telling me.......

When I had Tosca, 8 years ago, early neutering still wasn't done, and I could not get her spayed before 6 months....

She started calling well before, and being feral, she was trying every trick in the book to get out. And we had loads of entire toms circling the house. Catweazle had a full-time job chasing them away, he got ever so upset with them spraying against the doors, the cat flap, and all over the garden.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I later made this scrap page about when she was calling.....

The pic of Tosca in the snow was taken the winter after she was spayed.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

feeding a pregnant queen is easy... feeding a lactating queen will bankrupt you  

We will be here to aswer your questions and worries as you go along in the least judgemental way we possibly can, i am sure...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you confirm how old your girl is please, the first post states 1 year old, another states 16 months old.
It doesnt matter of her age, i just like a clear picture of the possible size your girl is.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Can you confirm how old your girl is please, the first post states 1 year old, another states 16 months old.
> It doesnt matter of her age, i just like a clear picture of the possible size your girl is.


I thought that too cc i thought i was going mad lol but then again there has been so many cat prrgnancies lately.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im alittle bit sharper with my mind when i have no wine to drink


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im having to much of a stressfull day so i need it lol..


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I guess it will be 16 months....

I tend to call my cats 1 year old till they are nearly 2, and 2 years old till they are nearly 3, unless people actually ask for their exact age.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

]she is 16 months. i said her exact age since i was asked again for it.

here is a picture of my girl taken before she was pregnant. She's quite a bit rounder now 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4621894702049&set=pb.1133134188.-2207520000.1363420217&type=3&theater


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou. She is lovely.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a pretty little lady.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl.
I love the way she looks like she is smiling.

I still wonder how you managed to live with an unspayed cat for so long. Was she a late caller, or isn't she very loud about calling??

Tosca only called once before spaying, and she drove me absolutely potty....
Whining and bellowing day and night and toppling over on your bare feet and sticking her butt in your face all the time.

Xena was an early caller, too, but she was far less noisy and pushy about it, more like extremely cuddly. But Xena still very much behaved like a baby in most ways when she started calling, whereas Tosca was already quite an independent little madam, and very slutty when calling. She was trying to seduce Jiskefet all the time (she adored Jiskefet from day 1). And the poor boy had had the snip even before Tosca was born, so he didn't have a clue what she was on about.....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The good thing is she is not a small girl, i always worry when they are tiny pregnant girls.
For now just keep feeding as much as she will eat and relax, nothing more to do yet as you have 2/3 weeks left.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree my girls quite small but luckily she had 7 healthy babies.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She is a nightmare to live with when she's calling. i have 3 young kids so most of the time i could ignore her. she loves my partner when she's calling lol

Here's a picture of her bump. i've been following her around for the past half hour trying to get this pic lol

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200380422689827&set=a.4309588174581.173937.1133134188&type=1&theater


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

For anyone reading, and unfortunately it's probably too late in your girls case, a cat can still be spayed after the fact. 

Glad to hear she is getting spayed after the birth of the kittens.

If she was outside, is she up to date on her vaccines? I would be concerned about the possibility of FeLV, FIV, and any other illness she may have been exposed to in addition to the pregnancy problem.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

True....

If she escaped and came home after mating, you probably have no idea which cat or cats she mated with. They may be feral or semi feral, and as entire toms are usually fiercely territorial,especially when there are females in heat about, they will fight amongst each other and spread any contageous diseases to the other cats they fight or mate with.

Though one of the things I would be particularly concerned about, from my own experience, is of contracting the corona virus. he vast majority of strays, farm cats and ferals, and about 80% of all rescue cats, are carriers of this highly contageous virus. As far as I know, there is no reliable vaccine.

Corona is not harmful in itself, but it may mutate into FIP, which is not contageous, except from mother to unborn or suckling kittens, but it is lethal and there is no cure. Mutation into FIP is rare, fortunately, only 1% of corona carriers develop FIP, but it usually occurs in kittens and adolescent cats, and in senior cats. The vast majority of cats dying of FIP are under 3 or over 12 years old.

I adopted a 12-week kitten of an unspayed house cat that kept escaping and having litters and an unknown father, and he died of FIP at 10 months. A brother of his died at 8 weeks, and in hindsight, FIP was the most likely diagnosis in his case as well. The mother and the 2 remaining siblings, one of which I adopted after Gaudi's death, are healthy, though all are corona carriers. Connor is not even 2 years old yet, so he might well develop FIP, too.

Gaudi was the second cat I lost to FIP, the first being a calico farm kitten belonging to a deceased friend of mine. I took both her cats in after her death, and apparently the stress of witnessing the numerous hospital admissions and subsequent death of her slave, and moving to a strange environment shortly afterwards triggered the virus into mutating. Diasy had just turned 3 when she died.

Losing a cat to FIP is a truly devastating experience, you literally see them waste away, and the number of FIP deaths among kittens seems to have risen explosively (or maybe the cause of death is just better documented nowadays). But it is another reason why I strongly advise against having litters from moggies because you never know if they are corona carriers, and whether the stress of calling, mating, pregnancy and birth may activate the virus into mutating.

Responsible breeders will only breed their peds from studs and queens that have been proven free of the virus, but with accidental litters and back yard breeders there is no way to know if they carry the corona virus, as no-one will ever test both the tom and the queen for it prior to mating.

There really is no reason for testing for it, except as a deciding factor to breed from a cat or not, as the tests do not differentiate between the harmless corona and the mutation causing FIP, there is no way to prevent the virus mutating*, and no cure once it has.

*Edit:
Keeping the cat healthy and stress-free will greatly reduce the chance of FIP, but beyond that, we have no influence over it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Responsible breeders will only breed their peds from studs and queens that have been proven free of the virus.


Testing free for Corona can change from day to day, and is virtually impossible to maintain. Cats would need to be kept in a sterile, lab-like environment. Never leaving, no vet visits etc. and tested all the time

Even then a lab raised kitten from negative parents in an experiment tested positive later in life.

FIV and FelV are far more of a risk from random matings, corona rarely mutates into FIP.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I am now filling her bowl when she's emptied it but it's only increased to one and a half/ two tins in 24 hours. She just wants to sleep all the time. 

I'm just so worried about this pregnancy as i had a rabbit who had 2 accidental litters... Was told 2 girls and rabbits get pregnant on the same day as giving birth... She did not look after them and 9 babys died :-( was devestating. I know cat pregnancy and the way they look after their babies is different but i still worry for her


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have no experience with rabbits but i do have alot with cats.
She will start to sleep more, just keep filling the food bowl up and relax.
We will all be here to help you through it so please dont worry.
If you wanted to contact Tigerboo ( thread on breeding section, megs staying) she will pass my mobile number onto you, so if you have a 2am birth and you get worried, or just need any advise, you are very welcome to contact me. xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Testing free for Corona can change from day to day, and is virtually impossible to maintain. Cats would need to be kept in a sterile, lab-like environment. Never leaving, no vet visits etc. and tested all the time
> 
> Even then a lab raised kitten from negative parents in an experiment tested positive later in life.
> 
> FIV and FelV are far more of a risk from random matings, corona rarely mutates into FIP.


The virus is transmitted through faeces and bodily fluids (by mating or fighting), so unless your cats come into contact with infected cats or their excrements, they should be safe. As long as the vets and people visiting your house adhere to proper hygiene, the risk of infection of a corona-free indoor community by indirect transmission should be minimal.

As far as FIP being rare, I have personally lost 2 cats to FIP (out of the 16 I have had so far), and a littermate of one of mine also died of it. Statistically, 1% of corona-infected cats develop FIP.

http://www.dr-addie.com/


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I have no experience with rabbits but i do have alot with cats.
> She will start to sleep more, just keep filling the food bowl up and relax.
> We will all be here to help you through it so please dont worry.
> If you wanted to contact Tigerboo ( thread on breeding section, megs staying) *she will pass my mobile number onto you, so if you have a 2am birth and you get worried, or just need any advise, you are very welcome to contact me*. xx


and that is why this forum is so awesome; fantastically caring and dedicated people like yourself!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> and that is why this forum is so awesome; fantastically caring and dedicated people like yourself!


CC is Mrs wonderful , on my list if I need any help with my lots ...


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> CC is Mrs wonderful , on my list if I need any help with my lots ...


totally!
she doesnt know this yet, but i'm hoping in a few years to start pestering and sweet talking to her about kits! :001_wub: (so shhhhhhhhh!)


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

About testing for corona or FIP:

"Single positive or negative tests are meaningless as cats may shed intermittently or may be recently infected. To be identified as a chronic shedding carrier, a cat should be fecal virus positive on multiple tests over an 8-month period. A cat that tests negative on monthly tests over a 5-month period of time may be considered a non-shedder."

Source: Animal Health Diagnostic Center fact sheet


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou but im only doing what anybody else would do if they was up at 2am.

Ahhh, so you want a kitten, well you know where i am when the time is right.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> The virus is transmitted through faeces and bodily fluids (by mating or fighting), so unless your cats come into contact with infected cats or their excrements, they should be safe.


Unless every cat at the show or vets has tested negative there is always a chance of picking it up in litter dust.

UC davis, leaders in research call keeping a cattery corona free "very difficult", and virtually impossible to maintain a group of cats free of the virus, even after the infection has been eliminated.
Lab like conditions are very hard to keep "strict quarantine involves separate quarters and caregivers"
"Isolation facilities cannot consist of just another room in a home"
" Infection with coronavirus is almost assured once these (tested clear) kittens are reintroduced into the normal environment and expected to carry out normal activities, such as relocation to new homes, showing and breeding."


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It's worst than the common cold ... I studied it a few months back and came to the conclusion if you have in within your group they is not a lot you can do, apart from up the cleaning of your cats litter trays bowls etc... Yes you could test every month until there titre level are back to 0 but the stress of that will probably do more harm than good... Plus the cost .. It's only a snap shot of that day , you could go out to show or stud and pick the dam thing back up again ... Me personally there is more to worry about than fcov


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Think my wee cat, sophie is further on than i had first thought! Sure i've seen her babies moving so i'm going to get her room set up today  

My daughter is leaving her room to let her have peace. She's got a mid sleeper bed and it's laminate flooring. Going to block off all the gaps under/behind units and get her box in there.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like you have it all under control for now.
Good luck.

Did she have a vet check recently? He might be able to tell you more accurately when she is due.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

My girls belly dropped today  how long roughly does that happen before labour?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Also her babies are moving about loads tonight


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Should have then within the next 24 hours or so


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

so we have no babies here yet..

she still has alot of hair round her nipples. she is a very fluffy hairy cat without her being long haired (does that make sense?)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200419862755804&set=a.4309588174581.173937.1133134188&type=1&theater

and sometimes her bump looks quite small but she looks pretty big in this one

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200419849795480&set=pcb.10200419852115538&type=1&theater
she has also been eating less for the past two days.

also she is usually a very sweet girl but she has got very grumpy and has tried attacking my lb  hopefully just her hormones


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any signs of kittens beng born yet?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She's being very clingy and has followed me around a bit more than usual today, sometimes calling on me to follow her.
She was licking and tugging at the hair on her tummy a bit today 2. Doesn't seem to have made much of a difference though.
She seems to have chosen a birthing spot 2. At the end of my sons bed there is a small space so i've set up a box there 2. I'll just move everyone into the other room when he kittens can escape from the box. 
The kittens are all still bumping away in her belly for now though. Think she's getting a bit fed up with it all now though... Poor girl


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Sophies appetite is decreasing... Two days ago she went from about 2 and a half tins a day to one. Today she's ate hardly anything. My lb has even dropped a sausage roll on the floor and she didn't eat it which is very unlike her... She loves to hunt around for food he kids have left about.
She's been lying about for most of the day and i've seen her pulling at the hair on her tummy a few times again.
She's still really determined to get out and this morning i was standing at the window and she sneaked in the room, my lb started shaking my tv so i looked round for 1 second and she was off! She was only out for a out half and hour though.

I hope she has them soon... Poor girl looks exhausted and i don't know how much longer my nerves will cope.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Hope she has them soon, I said they'd all have them together. Tinkerbell on the other thread is near too!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw poor girl.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Hope she has them soon, I said they'd all have them together. Tinkerbell on the other thread is near too!


I know i've been glued to that thread all day  hope at least one of them has their babies today


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> I know i've been glued to that thread all day  hope at least one of them has their babies today


I do too, getting sick of waiting


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Your not the only one.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm not patient at all, haha


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I tried having a word with sophie telling her that tinkerbell was very close and she is to have her babies tonight 2 lol think my oh is fed up with me being so impatient


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> I tried having a word with sophie telling her that tinkerbell was very close and she is to have her babies tonight 2 lol think my oh is fed up with me being so impatient


I have also informed tinkerbell! Dh thinks I've gone mad - cooking dinner and keep running up to check on her :-/
Good luck


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Any news lynnenagle?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

No. Think she's not showing any signs of even being close yet  except her eating


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Its a waiting game.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you think she may wait till next saturday?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah i'm thinking the end of the week... On my new bed lol


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Good tell her to have them saturday lol.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Good tell her to have them saturday lol.


Birthday present for me.....


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it your birthday on saturday aswell?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Yours too?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah it is yay.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Will have a house full of relatives and friends, though, so I will not be online on saturday...


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

No im off out to so wont be posting.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I managed to get a look at sophies nipples and they're white and dry and crusty looking now. They were pink but does it mean something is wrong. I seen the babies move today


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

No its nothing to worry about thats normal.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Apologies to gatecrash this thread. I started a similar thread earlier today and was told that it was being verified. Does this normally happen and then the thread is published once it has been checked?
I can find no record of starting my tread now. Apologies, not great at all this!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa88 said:


> Apologies to gatecrash this thread. I started a similar thread earlier today and was told that it was being verified. Does this normally happen and then the thread is published once it has been checked?
> I can find no record of starting my tread now. Apologies, not great at all this!


I'll ask a mod for you  hang on 1 sec


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi lisa88 to be honest i cant remember how all mine went im sure some one will be along soon.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I don't think any mods are online. So you'll have to wait for your thread to post. Do you want me to just open a thread for you and you can tell us everything on there?


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you would be willing to Samantha you otherwise I'm sure it will appear. I was just worried it had vanished into cyber-world!

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> I managed to get a look at sophies nipples and they're white and dry and crusty looking now. They were pink but does it mean something is wrong. I seen the babies move today


Thats the milk, nothing to worry about.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa88 said:


> If you would be willing to Samantha you otherwise I'm sure it will appear. I was just worried it had vanished into cyber-world!
> 
> Thanks for the responses!


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298831-thread-lisa88.html


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Nothing yet. She's sleeping now


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Morning hows it all looking?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully everybody had a better night than me.
Trixie the 4 week old kitten can get out the box but not back in the box, so every 15 minutes she was sat meowing.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

We're still quiet here. She's been shut in her own room now... Decided the boys bedroom wasn't suitable and oh started painting the livingroom last night!... And she is not impressed. Can hear her trying to dig her way through the door. Going to set up camp in there later and have a harry potter movie marathon to keep her company


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Hopefully everybody had a better night than me.
> Trixie the 4 week old kitten can get out the box but not back in the box, so every 15 minutes she was sat meowing.


Aw cc poor you.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

And lynnenagle tell sophie saturday please.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I will do


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Do cats have practice contractions? She doesn't have the rippling but her tummy goes really hard and she sorta looks sleepy during it. It lasts for about 30secs, noticed it a few times today.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes cats can have Braxton Hicks type contractions but watch her carefully as now as the real thing isn't usually far behind.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I think its mini contractions


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks. I wont leave her at all now. I hope she has them soon, she seems very fed up


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> Thanks. I wont leave her at all now. I hope she has them soon, she seems very fed up


Tiny bit off topic, but do we get photo's after?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Tiny bit off topic, but do we get photo's after?


Def. She's a bit camera shy but i'll certainly do my best without annoying her. Can't wait to see their wee faces... And everyone elses 2 :biggrin:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> Def. She's a bit camera shy but i'll certainly do my best without annoying her. Can't wait to see their wee faces... And everyone elses 2 :biggrin:


Ohhh how exciting 
I can't wait for any of the babies. We're going to be like an online nursery! :lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a feeling once one of the pregnant cats gives birth, the rest will follow. Going to be manic in this section for the next 3 months!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I have a feeling once one of the pregnant cats gives birth, the rest will follow. Going to be manic in this section for the next 3 months!


Oi, I said that you thief :lol:


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

it's been about 4 days since sophie started eating less. She's never had a big appetite but yesterday she had 2 kitten pouches and i put half a tin down to her at night which she ate about half of. Anyone else think i should go buy her some chicken to hand feed her? And i'm sure i was skipping through a thread (no idea what one) where someone said to get it out a butcher as supermarkets add preservatives... Is that right?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've not had a girl go off food for that many days, usually just the day before. Has she got dry down as well? 

Meats from the supermarket is fine here, but I'm on the other side of the world. Perhaps it will say on the label if it's got preservatives?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She wont eat the dry anymore. It used to be all i gave her but she just wants wet food now. Think i'll just go to a butcher to be safe.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

No kittens here yet

My kids were asking when they would be allowed to hold the kittens and i realised i don't actually know. how would i introduce the kids and kittens? i sorta thought when mum is totally comfortable with me handling them and when they were old enough to walk and see. they're 1, 4 and 9 (obviously i just mean the older 2)


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

It depends how your kids are when the kittens arrive. How are they with sophie? Mommy cays can get really defensive about there babies especially as its her first litter so tread real carefully.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

It depends how your kids are when the kittens arrive. How are they with sophie? Mommy cats can get really defensive about there babies especially as its her first litter so tread real carefully.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

my 4 year old just want to .. love her and hug her and never let her go... she's usually ok with him but she has already tried attacking him and the baby. 
my 9 year old (she's actually her cat) has quite alot to do with her and usually feeds and helps out but sophie has been avoiding her lately. 
think i'll let them have a very quick look at them when they're a few weeks old however i do want them socialised before they go. my cousin is getting one and she has a one year old and six year old


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would say the children can have a peep at the babies but not handle them until 3 weeks old, then only if mum will allow this.

Somebody else will be along to answer this question in more detail for you as in my home its only myself who does the kittens, the older teenagers play with them at 6 weeks old.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

think i'm going to have to try and keep them happy with a few pics till then. They're very excited for them coming


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure it wont harm for them to have a peep at the new babies but as for touching, i wouldnt risk that until 3 weeks old incase mum walks and you end up hand rearing. Of course that may not happen but will give you the worse that could happen.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree no earlier than 3 weeks for touching - though you can touch every day - you need to weigh them and it gets them used to being handled (make sure you have very clean hands) - they can look before that though. If you 4 year old is a love them, squeeze them type then make her sit, and place her hands open on her lap like a book and place the kitten on them and don't let her close them first of all, then slowly (over a few days) let her have the kitten on her lap and gently stroke with one hand, after a week or so then teach her how to very carefully hold (but close to the ground as they often drop them when they feel sharp claws for the first time etc. I would say little and often to begin with - so only 1 or 2 mins but a few times a day, rather than 10 mins once a day.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My nephews (3 & 5) are allowed to handle a few days after birth, the girls don't mind at all and they are very good, gentle kids, they start playing with teasers around 4 weeks old.
Depends on the kids and cats, if my cats were at all uneasy or the children too loud and rough it would be different


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I think my kids would try to be careful but i'd hate to think if they got an 'oops' moment. I'll say to them 3 weeks. Thanks spid, think i'll try the way you said


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

My girls when very young at around 3 and 4 years old were allowed to sit by the kittening box with me and hold kittens in their lap from just a few days old - only ever if the mum was completely relaxed about it. I personally found it a good way to teach them, right from the off, just how careful and gentle they had to be. I think it also got them used to the fact that sharp little claws can't be retracted which some children get a bit upset about when presented a slightly older, wriggly kitten!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yesterday i emailed someone from the cats protection to see if they would help with the cost of neutering sophie and her kittens when they come. This is the response i got

Kittens cannot be neutered until they are at least five months old.* The BIG priority is the*mother as*she will*go straight back into season, and I mean as soon as the kittens are gone from her: her hormones will switch on, as spring is the time they would naturally mate, and as she has just had a litter, she is definately vulnerable.* Under no circumstances let her out, nor if you have any unneutered males at home, get near her.**I don't know how many she had in the last litter,*but*her next litter will increase for example*3 to 4/5, 4 to 5/6 and so on.* The*issue is whether her body can take to being pregnant again so soon as I have seen*so many 'old' cats which are*actually young cats who have never had a chance.*So, can you tell me how hold the kittens are now, how many there were in the litter and how you can be assured they are going to good homes and*who will ensure that these kittens are neutered.* As we have probably discussed, kittens can go into season from four months old and will actively breed with brother/sister and mother and son, so if there are any*going as pairs, they are asking for trouble.* I have seen deformed kittens, and had the unpleasant job of taking two of the most beuatiful kittens to be put to sleep as their internal organs, heart and lungs were the wrong way round... purely as a result of in-breeding.* Please, if there are any going as pairs (and male and female do mix well), that neutering takes place as soon as they are old enough.**Hope this helps, but the mum needs to be done asap, but she needs to be milk-free for seven days, i.e. after the kittens have gone, otherwise she runs the risk of contracting mastitis in her breasts if she is neutered whilst there is still milk there.*Hope this helps, if you want to speak to me, please leave me a number and I can give you a ring.Thanks for acting so responsibly,*

I thought the kittens could be done at 12 weeks (they'll be leaving at 13 weeks) and i've already checked the pets at home near me does early neutering. Do you think they'd give me a deal on getting them all done at once?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ask the [email protected] for a bulk deal! But CP are right that the mother must be neutered ASAP as she could get pregnant again very, very quickly. They are also right about the importance of neutering where a boy & girl go as a pair.

5 months is old fashioned though. My own vets happily neutered Benny at 4 months though I confess he was always large for his age.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah i will get sophie done asap regardless but really want the kittens done before they go 2. wouldn't want any of them going through what poor sophie is... Poor girl is shattered from it all


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Obviously mum will be done when she can be, personally that would be at 10 weeks after birth. My vets don't worry about having her dry up first, and my retired girl came home with her kittens and went right back to feeding them.

She will likely call before she's spayed, mine do around 4-6 weeks and I've never had a girl go right into heat soon as the last kitten leaves. I get where they are coming from in wanting to make sure you spay the girl, just never seen it myself.
Litter sizes also don't always increase, I've had girls have 7 in the first litter and 4 in their second. At least be factual with people if giving out this information.
Odd that they mention cats breeding from 4 months but won't neuter before that, bit irresponsible. 

Great you've found a vet who will early neuter, I get my litters done at 10-11 weeks usually. You can only ask about a discount they'll either agree or not.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you. I had thought some of the info he gave me was wrong. I'll just take them to the vet when they come and talk to them about it then


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Sophie was jumping about like a maniac this morning then flopped down in front of the baby! She now is between the living room and her room so she's not on her own as i'm up with the kids myself. Google told me they sometimes do this before they go into labour. My guess was friday so here's hoping


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Well it'll be 2 weeks tomorrow since i seen sophies babies move and we still have no signs of labour. Her appetite has increased again.

She was breathing heavy for about an hour yesterday but then everything calmed down and she's back to crazy pregnant cat lol still bursting with energy... I can only hope it's the same as the good feeling some of us get before we have a baby


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> Well it'll be 2 weeks tomorrow since i seen sophies babies move and we still have no signs of labour. Her appetite has increased again.
> 
> She was breathing heavy for about an hour yesterday but then everything calmed down and she's back to crazy pregnant cat lol still bursting with energy... I can only hope it's the same as the good feeling some of us get before we have a baby


Tinks ate loads the day she went into labour and the day before so I'm not convinced by the eating thing! X


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Hopefully she'll go today or tomorrow then. My oh reckons it'll be friday! Hope not lol


----------

